# 86 stanza sw



## bubba3 (Sep 23, 2008)

hello all new here my first post .and my first stanza
need a little help bad distributor oil from module in dist. trying to order whole new distributor and they keep asking me for the model . gl or xe . its a station wagon.. and are all 2.0L of this year 4cyl with 8 plugs? thanks for any help


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes they are same motor in them but I believe there was 2 types of distributors used although I thought this was in the '87 model year but I'm not sure (I ran into this with my '87). Should be some markings on the unit itself, this is what they need.


----------



## bubba3 (Sep 23, 2008)

thank for response bikeman.found it to be a gl with hitache dist.. has blue spark. when test fire .. has fuel .. but wont fire .. sound like bad moduel to you? computor. reads no start signal. thanks for any help


----------



## pheer6224 (Nov 14, 2008)

*heater core?*

I have the same car (1984, 2WD, 5SPD) and I need a replacement heater core, mine has a leak. Is there another, more common model I can source one from?


----------

